# Fill up now



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

There is an indefinite strike of petrol tanker drivers that is already causing problems. Lisbon and Faro airports have run out and flights are already being cancelled. The government has ordered a minimum service to priority customers and some tankers did leave to the airports this afternoon.

Carris, the Lisbon bus service have run out and the emergency services are becoming increasingly concerned over their stock levels. 

We've been into Coimbra this afternoon and the queues at the petrol stations stretched down the street. I'm going back at the crack of dawn so fingers crossed there is still some left then. 


Good luck people.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Seen it here before and smile when the scaremongering and panic buying make things so much worse, it will all be over in 24hrs so better to wait until things calm down again.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

I sincerely hope you're right MrBife for everyone's sake, but after seeing the union heads and those on the picket lines being interviewed this afternoon, I can't see this being resolved overnight. Their demands are so outrageous, even when negotiations start, it will take some time to find a middle ground.

We only fill our car every six weeks or so and as luck would have it, we're probably down to less than 5 litres in the tank. So for me it will be necessity that takes me to the pumps in the morning rather rather than panic buying.


----------



## VaraHappy (Aug 7, 2018)

They all complain they want higher wages but from all places I have lived in and visited, Portuguese workers, males in particular, are among the laziest, most inefficient and incompetent ever. If anyone deserves a raise it is their female counterparts that actually for most parts work not only more efficient, but much more competent and faster.


----------

